# ghost caught on trail cam THIS IS FOR REAL



## headhunter30-06

look at little girl standing behind buck in old dress zoom in if you can you can really see her good in the left of pic over deer hind end


----------



## bilgerat

here. I lightened it up for ya, spooky for sure!!


----------



## floundergigger

Now thats Wierd!


----------



## BUCKDAYDREAM




----------



## Rackbuster

You need to call  GHOST BUSTERS.

For real you need to check and see if something happened there.


----------



## chicken cow

hey!!! thats my great grandmother!!!...we've been looking for her, tell her she better get her butt back in the house, gonna catch a cold er somethin!


----------



## headhunter30-06

this is right behind my barn where i live there is an old home place back there


----------



## Leroys Dakota

It's a fake.. I've seen that little girl in about 15 different pictures.


----------



## georgiaboy027

That is weird


----------



## mark-7mag

I'd give that buck about two more years and you'd be seeing his ghost in the same spot.


----------



## Sterlo58

Is this from your trail cam or a pic from the web ?


----------



## georgia_hunter

Thats crazy. I wonder if there is something that happened there years ago.


----------



## rjcruiser

I love photoshop...oh...and how gullible some people are


----------



## vol man

she would have been a good one in a couple of years


----------



## georgiaboy027

vol man said:


> she would have been a good one in a couple of years



 That's wrong


----------



## headhunter30-06

thats off a sd card from a trail cam my neighbor has up in a patch of woods that is on both our prop lines i dont even know how to use photo shop thats how it looked when we viewed it if its fake someone went to alot of trouble to stage the pic


----------



## Streetsweeper

My buddy is a preacher he said he would come exercise that deer for you.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

Streetsweeper said:


> My buddy is a preacher he said he would come exercise that deer for you.


----------



## Hairtrigger

its cold and the deer just let one rip...


----------



## Sterlo58

headhunter30-06 said:


> thats off a sd card from a trail cam my neighbor has up in a patch of woods that is on both our prop lines i dont even know how to use photo shop thats how it looked when we viewed it if its fake someone went to alot of trouble to stage the pic



Your buddy may be messin wif yo head.


----------



## FX Jenkins

mommy don't leave me....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Apparently deer ain't skeered of ghosts.


----------



## djackson67

Swamp Gas,


----------



## georgiaboy027

NCHillbilly said:


> Apparently deer ain't skeered of ghosts.



Maybe opening day next year we should all dress up as ghost  just an idea


----------



## blackbear

Awsome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## coondog96

Leroys Dakota said:


> It's a fake.. I've seen that little girl in about 15 different pictures.



post some of the other pics if you have seen it before


----------



## mark-7mag

If you look real close, you can see Elvis between those tree's.


----------



## bell77

Look closer,,,she's toting a S&W 500.


----------



## Swamprat

Is baiting for ghosts even legal.


----------



## swims-with-stripers

probably a pilgrim girl that got scalped.   that sure is strange though! maybe it was the ghost of the deer's christmas future


----------



## Gut_Pile

Spoooooooky!!!!


----------



## FIRSTSHOT

Not a good idea to make fun of things we don't understand. Could be a reason behind this. Pray.


----------



## Hut2

Got my attention ! I'm not saying nuttin.............


----------



## Hut2

FIRSTSHOT said:


> Not a good idea to make fun of things we don't understand. Could be a reason behind this. Pray.



Believe you me,I'm not going to make fun of that. Just praying I never bump into anything like it.


----------



## MCW1984

i got this same pic on my phone today and was told that some guy that works for the railroad got the pic.idk if its real or not, but i would definately be looking over my shoulder if i was in the area.


----------



## Cottontail

Thats Awesome ..


----------



## david w.

well guess i'm not deer hunting anymore.


----------



## Echo

The "ghost" does sort of look familiar but I can't say for sure that I've seen her photoshopped before. Anyone else?

How would like to be shining the swamp for a good tree to climb in the morning and see that in your beam? I'd be beating a hasty retreat!


----------



## redneckcamo

its probably nellie olsen .......she was pretty scary !!


----------



## Cottontail

Let me reply once more . Thats Awesome as long as its not on my Camera!!!!!


----------



## FireStrut

spooky for sure.


----------



## GONoob

She has a big  head


----------



## 5HwnBoys

Leroys Dakota said:


> It's a fake.. I've seen that little girl in about 15 different pictures.


 
Man I searched online and didn't find the same little girl in other pics.

My wife keeps asking me to shut the light so she can go to bed


----------



## Jasper

Streetsweeper said:


> My buddy is a preacher he said he would come exercise that deer for you.



I didn't even know they had personal trainers for deer...........must be a new angle on the QDM thing.


----------



## whitworth

*Just another reason to*

keep fatsos out of tree stands.   Got any pictures of a conjurer?    That should buckle their knees just trying to go up the tree.


----------



## blackbear

Iam still going deerhunting...but iam waiting until its daylight to go in the woods....& carry some silvertip bullets in case of wierwolfs...


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

It's probably just the deer's guardian angel. I'm pretty sure a few of the old bucks I've been hunting must have one also.


----------



## bowbuck

Man, I got the same pic on some National Forest Service property I'm hunting.  If everyone knows what's good for em you better stay away from there.  I'll be the one to take the chance and go hunt there.  It's really the least I could do help everyone out.

Not sure about the pic but I know some people you could have some fun with if I could get it on my sd card to put out in my cam.


----------



## viper extreme

Well you aint going to kill that with no bow?!?!?!?!lol


----------



## chewy32

She found her a good one looks like you should have a new hunting buddy


----------



## jmar28

FIRSTSHOT said:


> Not a good idea to make fun of things we don't understand. Could be a reason behind this. Pray.



Really????


----------



## bone crusher 3

im scared


----------



## squirrelhunter912

spoooooky is that why its illegal to night hunt?


----------



## chicken cow

FIRSTSHOT said:


> Not a good idea to make fun of things we don't understand. Could be a reason behind this. Pray.



Yeah I understand...Its fake!!...now go take your medication.


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND

Im going to start ghost hunting maybe see more deer. That's the way it is if I go squirrel hunting. Wonder how long it will be before somebody comes up with the idea for ghost hunting tags. Wonder how much the they will charge for them.....


----------



## SOSMAN

I see what looks like a does head showing up just above the bucks butt. Looks to me like the SD card may have been used over and over until its showing bad images, or not who knows could be one of those freaky, unexplainable      THINGS...     either way freaky enough for me I don't want to see anything like that on my camera...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Streetsweeper said:


> My buddy is a preacher he said he would come exercise that deer for you.


 
And people wonder why preachers get a bad rap. When he's done exercising it, he may want to exorcise it...


----------



## Roberson

She can have the deer!


----------



## kg4ghn

Don't believe everything you see...

iPhone app:


----------



## jmar28

kg4ghn said:


> Don't believe everything you see...
> 
> iPhone app:



awesome find, thats the same girl, good job dude


----------



## dawg2

kg4ghn said:


> Don't believe everything you see...
> 
> iPhone app:



Pretty funny


----------



## big buck blaster

It's a PETA trick........


----------



## Roberson

Well i'll be dern!


----------



## Handgunner

vol man said:


> she would have been a good one in a couple of years





georgiaboy027 said:


> That's wrong



  But about the funniest thing I've seen in a while!


----------



## Mario7979

What you can do is check out the pictures before this pic and the pictures after this pic check for the date and time....thast should tell you if it was inserted and photo shopped....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

funny how he hasn't posted anything else....LOL.....he was pretty adamant that it was real...


----------



## drippin' rock

kg4ghn said:


> Don't believe everything you see...
> 
> iPhone app:



Dernit! I wanted it to be real!


----------



## DeepweR

"i see dead people"


----------



## kornbread

you should know a lie dont get by on here often good try.


----------



## emtguy

dang the ghost! i wanna know how you new to look on iphone for the pic?  good find


----------



## FireJacket

Pretty funny there!!  I was about to say he should start trying to communicate with her and give her a knife.  Looks like she can sneak right up on those deer!!!  lol


----------



## Harbuck

georgiaboy027 said:


> Maybe opening day next year we should all dress up as ghost  just an idea



we would look like the KKK having a meeting in then woods. lol


----------



## georgia sportsman

If this guy really didn't know, it sounds like his neighbor might be trying to get the block of woods to himself.


----------



## mattb78

Original Poster = owned.
/thread.


----------



## headhunter30-06

hey i believe in ghost i have seen them with my own eyes not a trail cam at allatoona pass in acworth so when i was told it was real i knew it was possible and it looks real to me so i posted it just for curiosity obviously im not alone 58,ooo looks im still not sure its not real but i will be having a talk with my neighbor because my wife want even go out to the barn at night now to feed the horses so its caused havoc at my house thats a fact i do know


----------



## jmar28

headhunter30-06 said:


> hey i believe in ghost i have seen them with my own eyes not a trail cam at allatoona pass in acworth so when i was told it was real i knew it was possible and it looks real to me so i posted it just for curiosity obviously im not alone 58,ooo looks im still not sure its not real but i will be having a talk with my neighbor because my wife want even go out to the barn at night now to feed the horses so its caused havoc at my house thats a fact i do know



 That stinks man, sorry to laugh but I got an image of my my wife, even if I told her it wasn't real she still wouldn't go. I believe in ghost as well so of course it intrigued me, but you have to give it up to that guy who found the iPhone app, that was a remarkable find.


----------



## DukeBoy30

looks kind of like the ghost that the two boys took a picture of on top of fort mountain last year. It would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## DukeBoy30

Looks like the ghost that was caught on camera on top of fort mountain standing by a little boy. I would'nt want to go be filling up my feeder at nite


----------



## Maddawg69

I see Dumb People LOL


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

headhunter30-06 said:


> hey i believe in ghost i have seen them with my own eyes not a trail cam at allatoona pass in acworth so when i was told it was real i knew it was possible and it looks real to me so i posted it just for curiosity obviously im not alone 58,ooo looks im still not sure its not real but i will be having a talk with my neighbor because my wife want even go out to the barn at night now to feed the horses so its caused havoc at my house thats a fact i do know



what does your neighbor have to do with it. you said it was on your trail cam behind your barn which would be on your memory card. you cannot photoshop a pic then re-save it to a memory card???


----------



## kg4ghn

emtguy said:


> dang the ghost! i wanna know how you new to look on iphone for the pic?  good find



I don't have an iPhone.

The only reason I knew about this is b/c somebody posted a pic on a truck forum I'm on like this and somebody else found it.  I just happened to remember that thread and checked it and sure enough, there was the little girl.


----------



## backwoodsman14

looks like someone owes you some rent money


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy

I saw it a couple of months ago.  A guy I work with said it came off of his trail cam.


----------

